# Your horse and you



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have been thinking lately.......I do not want anyone to take this offensivley, but some people need to start thinking about their health and fitness. By that i do not mean abs of steel or anything, i mean becoming a better rider, and helping your horse. If you are overweight, you could be causing a lot of discomfort to your horse. And it really is not hard to be heathy and fit, you just have to devote some time to yourself everyday. I workout for an hour everyday and i am 13. If you work your muscle groups such as... core muscle, leg strength, ab strentgh....well a lot of muscle gruops. You can improve your riding a lot! Just remember being fit and healthy does not mean you want to be 'skinny' or lose weight, its a lifestyle. Anyway...dont you want to be as strong and powerful as the horse beneath you? Dont you want to live longer? 

Just consider the way you are living your life​


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Wannahorse22, I commend you for being so aware of health and fitness at such a young age. 

While you are able to devote an hour to your fitness, that will become more difficult, though not impossible, as you get older and life's demands come into play. 

For many, working 40 plus hours a week, in addition to taking care of families, homes, chores, etc...does not leave a lot of time or energy to exercise. That is when it is very challenging, but again, not impossible. 

While an hour might not be available, 15, 20 or 30 minutes might be "doable". But , oh, it is so difficult to get motivated sometimes. :wink:

So, from this "older" lady, I applaud your passion for being fit and healthy, and thank you for being concerned about helping others to stop and consider the very real benefits of being so. Sometimes we get so very caught up in the whirl wind of our schedules that we put ourselves on the back burner.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

As you age like has been stated you will find that there are many reasons why people do not devote time to strictly exercise. I never have and I have up until I got sick was able to bench press my weight which is more then the norm for a female also could do one handed pull ups. Again never exercised. That was just from working and the horses. 

Now with only 50%-60% lung capacity I do what I can. You need to remember that there are reasons why people might not be as fit as they should be. From time constrictions to health reasons.


----------



## Emmy (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree with taking the time to be healthy and fit not only for riding but also for your own health. Being fit means having the strength and energy to get through those long days.
 

I personally believe it is completely unfair to ask a horse to work and than put no effort into your own fitness. If you have enough time to ride than you surely have a few minutes to run a few laps around the ring yourself.


Although I doubt everyone will go out and run, perhaps you can find an exercise that works for you. I have found yoga to be incredibly satisfying. Depending on the type that you practice there are so many benefits. However, I also strongly feel that being healthy is also about what you eat.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Other than the difference of me no longer being pregnant in 2010, I won't change my workout habits. 

I am one of the strange (my husband is as well) adults in the working world who devote at minimum an hour a day to working out.

Granted, my husband devotes about four hours or so a day to it. 
We typically go running, hiking, canoeing, backpacking, horseback riding, ice skating, rollerblading, etc and in the morning before work go to the gym.

However, we're also a bit more health-aware than most. We eat a paleolithic diet, which bars the eating of processed sugar and grains. Mostly veggies, fruit and cuts of meat. We also eat a lot of nuts for snacking. 

So I voted "no" to the poll question.


----------



## Miss (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello!! 
I wont to ask someone is at the age of 13.
I just wont a friend here.
I am not from USA or UK.
I am from Portugal 
I don`t have friends who like horses só i look for this tipo of forum 


Please anwser to me!!!


----------



## Miss (Dec 29, 2009)

*Hello!!*

If you had 13 years old and you like horses.
You like to see Saddle Club.
My favourite caracter is Stivie because she is look like me 




Please aswer to me !!!


:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Yoga is really fun! I aimed this thread more towards younger people so they could change their habits before they get older. So dont be offended.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Emmy said:


> I agree with taking the time to be healthy and fit not only for riding but also for your own health. Being fit means having the strength and energy to get through those long days.
> 
> 
> I personally believe it is completely unfair to ask a horse to work and than put no effort into your own fitness. If you have enough time to ride than you surely have a few minutes to run a few laps around the ring yourself.
> ...



What do you think riding is?? A hour sitting on the couch watching TV??

Then you add in Choirs and such. Really if you have horses and ride and care for them you do not need to do a lap. You already have.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

> What do you think riding is?? A hour sitting on the couch watching TV??
> 
> Then you add in Choirs and such. Really if you have horses and ride and care for them you do not need to do a lap. You already have.


Just what I was thinking.


----------



## Emmy (Dec 20, 2009)

Maybe if you ride hardcore everyday, however I doubt most people do that. 

I own one horse and in my opinion he does not exhaust me. If I was to ride him everyday for 45 minutes I personally feel that I could still add in another form of exercise. I DO NOT believe riding alone is a good enough excuse for not exercising. No doubt riding is a workout however I do not believe every time a person rides they are truly engaging their whole body. I guess your level of fitness could be a factor too.

You missed an important part of my reply, "Although I doubt everyone will go out and run, perhaps you can find an exercise that works for you." If you own a barn or multiple horses than possibly that is your exercise. I assumed most people did not and perhaps that was my mistake.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Horse back riding is listed in the top 5 for overall exercise. It is better then running as with running you burn more muscle then you add. With horse back riding anything past a walk you are going to up your hart rate into a level that you are getting a good benefit from it. Also you do not get the pounding on the joints as you get when running. You are using every part of your body when you ride.

All you need it to raise your hart rate by about 45% for about 20 min a day for 3 days a week to get all the exercise you really need.

Anything past that % and you are burning muscle not fat. So you loose much more then you gain.

Most people do not exercise correctly and intact do more damage then good.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Don't just limit yourself to formal exercise, either, but look for ways to get more exercise in your daily activities. When you walk places, walk as fast as you can. Take stairs instead of elevators, and take them fast. Instead of spending 10 minutes driving around looking for a parking place close to the store, park in the first available space, and spend 5 minutes walking. (Saves a bit of gas money, too.) Shovel that driveway instead of firing up a snowblower. (And get rid of all the "labor-saving" gadgets that take as much time as doing the job by hand, if not more.) Try biking to work or school. Do things like hiking & cross-country skiing for fun, and get exercise too.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I ride almost everyday, workout everyother day 1hr+, work full-time, household chores, plus studying for the GRE. Along with a social life, working out is do-able.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

The fact that you've said no offence twice sort of makes me feel like I should be. If you are implying that fat(or overweight if you prefer)=unfit, then I am. But otherwise I didn't see anything to be offended over. I also agree w/ the others that time is not always on our side, yes it's true if we have time to ride we have time to excersize, assuming we want to do that instead of riding. 

I've had more time then ever this past year (although that will soon come to an end) and I'm taking advantage of every second! I was averaging 1/2 hour or so of excersize a day and riding up to 2 hours! Wasn't able to do both everyday, but I did my best (usually atleast 5 days a week for each)! Currently w/ the cold I've been riding less and managing about an hour a day of excersize. That will be cut back again very soon, I'm trying to work back up to more riding on my horse, and my mule is coming back from the trainer next weekend and she will have to be rode. Don't know how long I'll be able to keep the excersize up, but if it comes down to riding or excersizing, it will be riding.

It wasn't originally said that this was supposed to be directed towards the younger people. Well when I was 13 I did alot more then 1 hour of excersize a day! From the moment I got out of bed I was up and about, no formal excersizing, but I got plenty of a work out, only thing that slowed me down was school (I think if I was in school now I'd never get any excersize w/ all the homework).


----------



## Taihoa (Nov 11, 2009)

Just to throw the cat amongst the pigeons. I know PLENTY of people who you would probably term 'unfit and overweight' yet are extremely fit and are very light riders.
Then I know plenty of string thin people that are usually considered 'fit' who ride like sacks of potatoes.
Weight has very little to do with it.
Yes, if you are overweight and are not a light rider then maybe you should do something about it - but for yourself, not cos someone told you to.
And if anyone is looking to tone up/slim down and doesn't like sweating (cos **** I'm lazy and I don't do running or the gym - too much effort!) then try pilates 
I personally won't be changing my life style - my partner is a body builder so we eat high protein, low fat ALL the time. And I work 9 horses, walk our three dogs for nearly 2 hours and do pilates every day. I'm still not string thin, never will be, but I'm fit enough to do what I do.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

As long as a horse can carry an overweight rider without any problems, they don't have to change for their horse. In fact, a person with a lot of muscle weighs more than a person with a lot of fat. Other people are born with a heavier frame and it does not make them unhealthy. Being healthy and fit is much, much more than spending time at the gym. I do recommend trying yoga or pilates as it can help mind and body for riding, but it would be silly of me to assume someone is a lesser rider because they do not do yoga.


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

IMO I think its kinda funny that everyone is talking about fittness and health and running while they are on the computer... (and yes I do realize I am too)


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

Honestly, unless you ride many horses a day, I wouldn't really classify that as a sufficient workout. I workout multiple times a day, and really the riding just doesn't raise your heart or repeatedly stress your muscles enough unless you do it to an extreme. And to the person who said running burns off more muscle than you make, it all depends on your body type and how you do it. Sure, running for several hours plus is going to be burning your muscle, but doing sprints or coupling a half hour of running with strength exercises will certainly cause you to gain more muscle than you loose. When I started running again after breaking my ankle you could visibly see the muscle building up on my legs. Good exercising habits also need to be coupled with good eating habits. If you are worried about loosing muscle it may be because you are not taking in enough protein post-exercise.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think it really depends on what type of riding you do, and how hardcore you do it. I ride dressage, I ride for a VERY intense 15-30 min a day. sometimes i sweat, sometimes i dont, but i do classify it as a workout. and believe me, i am not overweight or weak, i find i am actually quite strong with my age. but it still is a workout for me, and i am at the barn as much as possible, which can require a lot of running around (lol) but if you just go for a trail ride, i wouldnt USUALLY call that a workout. haha if you do that bareback then its even more of a workout! but just what i do in a day keeps me fit.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Most people just make excuses. Like they "don't have enough time", most people, as soon as they get home they sit and watch tv. If I followed most people around I could find plenty of time for them to work out. 

I'm a college student, so I study and go to class. On top of all of that I also volunteer at a barn, work, and do a job shadow every tues and thurs; The crazy thing is, I still find time to work out, it might not be everyday but it's always atleast 4 times a week. I have a friend from Brazil that is visiting the USA, and she can't believe how lazy and obese most Americans are.

Edit: Just because someone is fat and has muscle and/or can do physical activity, doesn't mean they're healthy.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

TO be fit you do not need to work out more then 3 times a week and YES horse back riding if done more them just as a passenger will get your hart rate up enough to be of great benefit.

For those of you who say it dose not work. How much studying have you done on what is needed to be fit and it good shape??

To know you first NEED to know your resting rate. From that you can figure your target rate. As long as you stay with in your target rate you will get all the benefits you need. Now if you need to build muscle or loose weight then you need again to stay within that target rate. If you are under it you will not get any true benefit. If you go over it you burn muscle. Plane and simple.

Horse back riding can and dose get your hart rate into that area. It also works all your muscle groups. Now if all you do is a light walk trot for 10-15 min then probable not. However a good ride in which your hart rate goes up into your target rate and stays there for about 20-30 min you will get all the benefit to get you in shape and keep you there and if you eat right you will lose weight also.

Now as you get into shape it might take more to get you into your target rate however that never changes. You can get there by simply lifting weights or walking.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I think "fit" is a very relative term. I know of a few people who most would label as "obese" but they are far from unfit; they have health problems that keep them from dropping too much weight, but they work out every day and ride on top of that, and I wouldn't want to challenge them to weightlifting or a long-distance run, they would beat me without breaking a sweat!
I consider myself quite thin, physically, but I am far form being as fit as I used to be. I used to work out daily, and feel actually quite off if I didn't work out... but then I started having issues with my abdomen (it's a long story) that laid me up for a while. As soon as that cleared up a bit, I got kicked by my horse in May, and haven't been able to walk properly since. I have a surgery coming up in February to sort our my knee hopefully, and then another surgery to help with my abdominal problems as soon as I'm recovered from the knee surgery. 
After that, I hope to get back on the road to fitness. 
I do want to add that if you're RIDING riding, it is a fantastic workout!! I was fitter than a fiddle when I was riding seriously - I mean in training for a Young Rider's Dressage team, so lots of stirrup-less and bareback riding. Trying to sit a super bouncy warmblood and making it look easy is - well - NOT easy! 


It is a very dangerous thing to judge a book by its cover - one cannot possibly judge a persons' health by just looking at them.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I am going to have to agree with Allie on this one. 

I am nowhere near thin, but I can out walk/jog and lift people who are alot thinner than me.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

This is going to be a interesting topic. Yes a lot people are unfit but there is a difference between "unfit" and "obese". Take me for example... I am a preteen been riding for 4 years I have not actually lost wieght that wieght is now muscle. Ever since I have started riding I can to the splits and most exercise poses. So the term "unfit" is misused.
Yes riding can be a great work out when done often!
Tasia


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> Horse back riding is listed in the top 5 for overall exercise. It is better then running as with running you burn more muscle then you add. With horse back riding anything past a walk you are going to up your hart rate into a level that you are getting a good benefit from it. Also you do not get the pounding on the joints as you get when running. You are using every part of your body when you ride.
> 
> All you need it to raise your hart rate by about 45% for about 20 min a day for 3 days a week to get all the exercise you really need.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. I am 14 and ever since I started riding, I have gained so much muscle in my legs, arms, core, lower back, and even my shoulders. I have pretty good stamina because I ride for an hour almost every day, doing walk trot canter, and jumping once a week. My heart rate is always raised the perfect amount and when I give the horse a break, it is not only for him, but for me as well. 

My mom tells me she sees my neighbor's mom running every single day on the road, going from her house, to the highschool (which is 10 minutes away driving), laps around the track there, then runs all the way back home. And my mom said she has never seen this woman stop to walk. In my opinion, this is over working your body and almost being addicted to excercise.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> I think "fit" is a very relative term. I know of a few people who most would label as "obese" but they are far from unfit; they have health problems that keep them from dropping too much weight, but they work out every day and ride on top of that, and I wouldn't want to challenge them to weightlifting or a long-distance run, they would beat me without breaking a sweat!
> I consider myself quite thin, physically, but I am far form being as fit as I used to be. I used to work out daily, and feel actually quite off if I didn't work out... but then I started having issues with my abdomen (it's a long story) that laid me up for a while. As soon as that cleared up a bit, I got kicked by my horse in May, and haven't been able to walk properly since. I have a surgery coming up in February to sort our my knee hopefully, and then another surgery to help with my abdominal problems as soon as I'm recovered from the knee surgery.
> After that, I hope to get back on the road to fitness.
> I do want to add that if you're RIDING riding, it is a fantastic workout!! I was fitter than a fiddle when I was riding seriously - I mean in training for a Young Rider's Dressage team, so lots of stirrup-less and bareback riding. Trying to sit a super bouncy warmblood and making it look easy is - well - NOT easy!
> ...


I hope your surgery goes well


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

EventingIsLovee said:


> I agree with this. I am 14 and ever since I started riding, I have gained so much muscle in my legs, arms, core, lower back, and even my shoulders. I have pretty good stamina because I ride for an hour almost every day, doing walk trot canter, and jumping once a week. My heart rate is always raised the perfect amount and when I give the horse a break, it is not only for him, but for me as well.
> 
> My mom tells me she sees my neighbor's mom running every single day on the road, going from her house, to the highschool (which is 10 minutes away driving), laps around the track there, then runs all the way back home. And my mom said she has never seen this woman stop to walk. In my opinion, this is over working your body and almost being addicted to excercise.


I have to disagree about "the addicted to excercise" comment. I think that diff. peoples body can handle diff. things, she probably has gotten her body used to this type of work. Some people just have different goals than others.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

wannahorse22 said:


> I have to disagree about "the addicted to excercise" comment. I think that diff. peoples body can handle diff. things, she probably has gotten her body used to this type of work. Some people just have different goals than others.



It is an addiction. Have you ever heard of runners high??? It comes from a release of endorphins with in the body and gives you a high. This is why a lot of runners run. That want that high. It is addictive.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

wannahorse22 said:


> Some people just have different goals than others.


 you say that yet you were the one that posted this thread encouraging people to get into shape and stop being fat for their horses. Seems very immature to me.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> you say that yet you were the one that posted this thread encouraging people to get into shape and stop being fat for their horses. Seems very immature to me.


Saying "some people have diff. goals than others" does not mean anything. And it is true, some people may want to build strength...while some want to lose weight. They still have the same all-around goal though, that is to be healthy.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

wannahorse22 said:


> Saying "some people have diff. goals than others" does not mean anything. And it is true, some people may want to build strength...while some want to lose weight. They still have the same all-around goal though, that is to be healthy.


If it does not mean anything that why did you say it? Again, immature.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

you are being kinda rude, you dont have to answer if you dont have anything nice to say


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I am not being rude. This is my opinion and you posted so I am allowed to give it. The way you posted the OP was rude IMO, saying that if you are fat you do not care about your horse and you are hurting them??? This is not the forum of "post only if you agree with me".

Top answer your op though, I am fit, I do physical training, and I am not going to change my lifestyle.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

You do not need to call me immature, I love that you voiced your opinion, but lets do it in a nice way I do not want to fight anymore over such a silly thing, so i am sorry if i worded some things wrong, maybe you just didnt understand what i was trying to say


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Addicted to exercise? For the vast majority of people in this country, it's just the other way around. They've become addicted to idleness - and their bodies often show the ill effects of their addiction.

Here's where you can learn something from the average dog. When you start getting ready to go out for a walk, does she whine and try to hide under the bed? Or is she ready & eager to go? (Mine's bouncing around, her body language saying clearer than words "Will you get a move on? Come on, let's go, go, go!") And once free to go, she's not strolling sedately along (unless you tell her to), she's zooming around, sniffing & chasing, maybe begging you to throw the stick or tennis ball.

It's not all that much different with horses. Most seem to want to get out and exercise. If they're out in a pasture, they'll run & play just for the fun of it. If you get the tack out, they're eager to go.

Activity - which means exercise - is the natural state of most animals. From an early age, they'll run, play, gambol, and engage in all sorts of activities that don't directly contribute to getting food or sex. And as far as anyone can tell, they're having fun doing it.


----------



## Taihoa (Nov 11, 2009)

just to add to this 'runner's high' is just an endorphin kick that ANYONE can get from exercise! You can be on a high after a serious schooling session with a dressage horse or jumper. Why do you think eventers do what they do? It's the adrenaline kick!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Is that why i love exercising? Its really not a bad thing, it just reilieves stress.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Taihoa said:


> just to add to this 'runner's high' is just an endorphin kick/high that ANYONE can get from exercise! You can be on a high after a serious schooling session with a dressage horse or jumper. Why do you think eventers do what they do? It's the adrenaline kick!



While a "Runners High" is an endorphin kick. I am going to have to disagree and say that for Eventers it is more a Adrenaline high. 2 very different things and you get them in a different way. Although if an event coarse is long enough you could get both theoretically.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I do think that riding, at least parts of it, is one sport where relative weight doesn't (or shouldn't) matter. I really don't think that there is any problem with anyone riding, as long as they're mounted correctly - by this I mean height/weight proportionate to their horses. For example, I think that a teensy tiny little rider on a ginormous horse looks just as silly as a big rider on a small horse. However, when each is mounted on a horse that is suited to them, I really don't see any problem with it, and I don't think it's terribly fair to judge any person as long as they're on a horse that is able to carry them without worry. 
Again, I think "fitness" should be judged solely on a person-to-person basis. For example, I am injured - going up a flight of stairs at the moment is not only painful, but is actually challenging for me to do at the moment, but there isn't much I can do about it - I walk as much as my knee is able to handle, and I bike when I am able as well, but it certainly isn't keeping me terribly fit. Some people have chronic health issues (asthma, heart problems, etc) which prevent them from being as physically fit as they could be otherwise. 
Having a goal to be as physically fit as _you_ can be is a fantastic thing to do - but, again, "judging a book by its cover" is very dangerous to do - you can catch foot-in-mouth disease


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I totally agree about the goals thing justdressageit.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> I do think that riding, at least parts of it, is one sport where relative weight doesn't (or shouldn't) matter. I really don't think that there is any problem with anyone riding, as long as they're mounted correctly - by this I mean height/weight proportionate to their horses. For example, I think that a teensy tiny little rider on a ginormous horse looks just as silly as a big rider on a small horse. However, when each is mounted on a horse that is suited to them, I really don't see any problem with it, and I don't think it's terribly fair to judge any person as long as they're on a horse that is able to carry them without worry.
> Again, I think "fitness" should be judged solely on a person-to-person basis. For example, I am injured - going up a flight of stairs at the moment is not only painful, but is actually challenging for me to do at the moment, but there isn't much I can do about it - I walk as much as my knee is able to handle, and I bike when I am able as well, but it certainly isn't keeping me terribly fit. Some people have chronic health issues (asthma, heart problems, etc) which prevent them from being as physically fit as they could be otherwise.
> Having a goal to be as physically fit as _you_ can be is a fantastic thing to do - but, again, "judging a book by its cover" is very dangerous to do - you can catch foot-in-mouth disease


Ditto!

It really is an individual thing. I have an extremely busy schedule, but I still find time for working out. Walking the dog, dancing, doing chores (the horse-related ones are especially strenuous, however sadly I can't be out there every day)...I have asthma and a bum knee that can't take a lot of strain due to an old injury that didn't heal quite right, so no...I will never be one of those people you see running down the street at 4am, although I do light jogging around the neighborhood in the summer (cold air is harder on my breathing). I can also do 400-500 slow crunches at a whack, and sprint up stairs without being winded (basically because my campus has quite a few stairwells that I find annoying to just plod up and down). Two of my favourite activities are long-distance/white water kayaking and hiking. To look at me, some people would automatically classify me as unfit, as I ain't a skinny lass and I don't think I ever will be. While I know why plumper people receive the stigma, it is not at all true in every case. 

I have a goal of loosing weight, but I do take slight offense when people glance at a heavier rider and automatically jump to the conclusion that we are unhealthy, insensible and mean for riding our horses and should be made to jog around the arena instead. The situation is different for everyone...we are not all cookie-cutter clones. And as far as riding goes...yeah, there is a horse out there to match everybody. Sensibly choosing a mount is key.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> It is an addiction. Have you ever heard of runners high??? It comes from a release of endorphins with in the body and gives you a high. This is why a lot of runners run. That want that high. It is addictive.



That's why I ran six miles every day for so long. Honestly, I wanted to run ALL the time. Like, I'd leave my car somewhere and run home because I _had to_, then I had an excuse to run back to wherever I parked the car (typically a store or friends house). I broke the addiction, finally, but I still have cravings to go running and when I DO run now I have to limit myself.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

^^ Thank you for giving an example of that, most people do not think that it is truly an addiction, a sickness, they just think the person is in great shape and likes to work out. 

The reality is that people become obsessed with the "runner high"(or the many other names for it) just like one would a chemical substance, and it can be detrimental to their health both mentally and physically. They begin to count the worth of their day with how many miles, lbs, repetitions, they did. They become obsessed with their physical appearance. they continue to work out to the point of physical exhaustion and muscle wasting.

I am not saying it happens to everyone that likes to work out, but it does happen and it is not at all a positive thing, Ever heard of a health nut? how do you think they got that name?


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

The runner's high is definitely real. I am normally a very calm person, but when I come back from a run I am super hyper for a little while. The same thing happens after a martial arts fight, but even worse  I honestly think that finding time to really exercise, and I mean a hard workout, is the best thing you can do for yourself. When you work out very hard, you will get this sort of high that will encourage you to continue with your schedule. Also, a good workout will release hormones that make you feel less hungry- if you're like me, you won't feel like eating anything for a long time. If you have a schedule and you stick to it long enough, you will find that you actually NEED to exercise daily. I do a lot of physical work as well, and while it can be exhausting at times, I find that I am very unhappy if I haven't worked hard enough. I relate it to those horses that get nasty if they aren't worked every day.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Yall keep this attitude for exercise while you're young! In 30 years you won't be as enthused about it lol


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

ScharmLily said:


> If you have a schedule and you stick to it long enough, you will find that you actually NEED to exercise daily.


Think about that a bit, though. Throughout most of history, virtually all humans did strenuous exercise (that is, work) almost every day. It wasn't until the last century or so that significant numbers could making a living while sitting on their butts.

Furthermore, humans evolved from millions of generations of creatures who HAD to exercise: if they didn't, they either didn't get lunch, or became lunch for someone stronger or faster. Exercise is perfectly normal. and in fact the human (and equine, canine, etc) body NEEDS exercise for proper functioning. We just need to look at the rising figures for the diseases of indolence to see what the result of that is.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

I get plenty of it between 2 jobs


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

I am not a twig-skinny person, and I never will be. But I am fit. I am muscular and decently thin, but not skinny. 
And another thing to add is, if you are heavier, but in shape, it makes it much easier for the horse. If you can balance and work too, weight doesn't play a huge effect.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I am a dancer. Just to put it in context.

Firstly, to the OP. To some people, and I know you didn't mean it like this, your original post was rather blunt and could be triggering to people with eating disorders etc. You maybe need to be careful with your wording and how you portray your enthusiasm for being fit and healthy, which is not a bad thing.

This has been mentioned earlier and I want to illustrate it. Being fit is relative. I am probably slightly over weight, or maybe a normal weight. I don't weigh myself because I don't see its importance. 

Being healthy and fit is relative. How do you measure being healthy and fit? By your BMI, fat percentage, or the pinch test? Blood pressure, cholesterol? I agree with you it is a lifestyle thing, but I personally don't think it is easy and I don't think that all you need to do each day is devote a little time for yourself. It is an entire package, not just about working out for an hour a day. Being 13, your body is young, your metabolism is probably high and you can get away with things that those who are older than you can't. As a package, ideally you probably shouldn't smoke or drink excessively, you should eat healthy and exercise regularly, however that is not to say people who don't do all these things aren't healthy.

For example, I dance 3 to 4 times a week for anywhere up to 5 hours a day. I can perform a 15min ballet without losing breath or dance a 2 hour recitial with multiple dances and not wake up the next morning sore. WHY? because I'm conditioned to dance. Yesterday I went for a 2 hour ride, walking, trotting, cantering etc and I woke up this morning and my shoulders, thighs and butt, back, arms all hurt like nothing else. 

If you have a horse that support you weight, and you are physically able to ride your horse, there is NO reason what so ever why you shouldnt ride or even change your lifestyle for your horse. 

Just my 2cents.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Very well said, kudos!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

That is just like going from riding all gaited horses to a mixture of SSH and QH. It works entirely different muscles when you ride a trot than when you are racking and working up and down hills. 

I find that I am much more healthy when I do outdoor things in general. I eat less and am more active because I am not bored, but I HATE going to gyms. I feel like I have done nothing but make myself feel bad and get angry when I am done. Instead I do things like walk a few miles with my dog, ride my horse, swim hard for an hour or two, or just go walk around campus at school. I also realized that just changing the speed you walk at makes a huge difference. Now that I am in college I have to walk around campus, adn many times I have to speed walk...lol. That is something I have always hated doing unless I was walking with my dog or a friend, but speed walking with a back pack definitely makes a difference. 

I am not in as good of shape as I would like, and I do plan on working on that more. My only problem is that I have NO motivation unless I can enjoy it. I have to find places to go hike in the woods or something instead of working out in the gym.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

^^ Walk your horse! hehe, You can enjoy that, go on a "trail walk" instead of a trail ride. I used to "trail walk" all the time, a great way to stay in shape!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> ^^ Walk your horse! hehe, You can enjoy that, go on a "trail walk" instead of a trail ride. I used to "trail walk" all the time, a great way to stay in shape!


That could be fun. We have some younger horses that could actually use some tme like that to get them used to it. We are working on getting them all to pony because our little orphan needs more muscle. I never thought about taking him walking to help with it...lol.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

It is a great learning experience for both horse and person and a confidence builder to the young inexperienced horse.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Becca93 said:


> I am a dancer. Just to put it in context.
> 
> Firstly, to the OP. To some people, and I know you didn't mean it like this, your original post was rather blunt and could be triggering to people with eating disorders etc. You maybe need to be careful with your wording and how you portray your enthusiasm for being fit and healthy, which is not a bad thing.
> 
> ...


Yes! Thank you for saying what I was trying to get across! I do agree with your first paragraph in particular, though I don't want to discuss my reasons in detail.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Yes! Thank you for saying what I was trying to get across! I do agree with your first paragraph in particular, though I don't want to discuss my reasons in detail.


No problem. I wasn't going to put that paragraph in at all because this is a horse forum, and not the dance forum I usually post on but I glad I did because ED come in all forms of people.


----------

